# Mini Gaggia or La Pavoni?



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

As I'm travelling between two places now with work I want to get a second machine. I like my Europiccola so I could just pick up another second hand one but I came across the Mini Gaggia (like the photo below) but I couldn't find a lot of info on it. Has anyone on here ever owned one and if so how does it compare to a Pavoni? I gather it's a Spring lever instead of manual.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Spring lever, open top no pressurised boiler, the group head and boiler are one casting, thermostst on the side (that I believe is adjustable) @Francesco has a guide on his site - the gaggia mini is actually a rebadged Aplimont http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Macchine/Aplimont/minigaggia-pierrecardin_eng.htm


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Spring lever, open top no pressurised boiler, the group head and boiler are one casting, thermostst on the side (that I believe is adjustable) @Francesco has a guide on his site - the gaggia mini is actually a rebadged Aplimont http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Macchine/Aplimont/minigaggia-pierrecardin_eng.htm


Thanks Jim, presumably a pressurised boiler is only necessary for steaming. I also wonder how easy it would be to monitor temperature.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nopapercup said:


> Thanks Jim, presumably a pressurised boiler is only necessary for steaming. I also wonder how easy it would be to monitor temperature.


I was discussing this machine with someone the other day - their view was that the open boiler was preferable if not steaming as it allows you to pop in a thermometer from a milk jug and know exactly what temp the water is, so you can pull the lever at 95

I think there was a steam version but its very rare


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I was discussing this machine with someone the other day - their view was that the open boiler was preferable if not steaming as it allows you to pop in a thermometer from a milk jug and know exactly what temp the water is, so you can pull the lever at 95
> 
> I think there was a steam version but its very rare


Nice, I only drink espresso so I couldn't care less about being able to steam. They're pretty cheap second hand so may be worth a go if I find one.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

As the owner of a Gaggia/Alpimont Mini Lever, the temperature stability is impressive. Once temp and grind is good, I never experience a bad shot.

Being fed up with having to dismantle the machine to make temp adjustments and not being much of a purist, I've carefully measured and drilled a small hole in the side of the casing directly over the adjustable thermostat screwhead, just big enough for a small screwdriver.....very quick and simple to adjust now.

Biggest concern is total lack of replacement parts apart from seals and shower heads


----------

